# The Unofficial MLB 2008 Blackout Thread



## leww37334 (Sep 19, 2005)

OK, I unilaterally decided (darned arrogant of me, right?) that this would be a good place to put problems with MLB blackout issues, since this is neither a Directv nor a Dish Network issue (maybe).

Please post your provider along with your comment, thanks.


----------



## leww37334 (Sep 19, 2005)

I cannot receive the Cardinals Spring Training Report, because of the blackout situation. Last year I was able to receive it. I am in South Middle Tennessee. Atlanta/Cincinnati are my MLB home teams. Fox Sports South is my home RSN.

My MLB blackout rules have changed a lot (and for the worse)

Directv provider.


----------



## fineware (Jun 12, 2007)

I know this has been discussed elsewhere, but I still don't understand this:

I tuned to SNY on DirecTV at around 7pm last night to watch a nearly *40 year-old Met game* - Game 4 of the 1969 World Series against the Orioles. About five minutes into the broadcast, right after Bud Harrelson gets introduced on the first base line (remember when they used to do that?), SNY gets blocked with this "not available in your area" BS.

I mean, c'mon guys! This is irritating. What revenues are being lost if I'm allowed to watch a 40 year old game while the season hasn't even started.


----------



## reds1963 (Aug 29, 2007)

fineware said:


> I know this has been discussed elsewhere, but I still don't understand this:
> 
> I tuned to SNY on DirecTV at around 7pm last night to watch a nearly *40 year-old Met game* - Game 4 of the 1969 World Series against the Orioles. About five minutes into the broadcast, right after Bud Harrelson gets introduced on the first base line (remember when they used to do that?), SNY gets blocked with this "not available in your area" BS.
> 
> I mean, c'mon guys! This is irritating. What revenues are being lost if I'm allowed to watch a 40 year old game while the season hasn't even started.


yet we can watch 30 versions of poker night if you have sports pak...hehehehe


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Yup, classic Indians games are blacked out by STO, too.


----------



## leww37334 (Sep 19, 2005)

Today's blackout experience. I had hoped to watch the Cardinals vs Mets spring training game today. At about 1:30 I turned the channel to 647 to see if I could receive the game. 727 error broadcast not locally available. So I checked the guide, the guide showed the International Fight League. 


So I decided to fire up the computer and check MLBtv. I looked at the blackout rules on MLBTV for my zip and they were very simple. I would be blacked out of only the Atlanta and Cincinnati games. So I signed up for MLBtv.com. Anyone considering Directv sportspak in order to get additional games ought to really look hard at mlbtv.com


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Thats usual for D* in the first few days of Spring Training. Happens every year. Give it a few days or post in the D* Programming Thread and ask Satellitetracer to see of he could have someone take a look.


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

leww37334 said:


> I cannot receive the Cardinals Spring Training Report, because of the blackout situation. Last year I was able to receive it. I am in South Middle Tennessee. Atlanta/Cincinnati are my MLB home teams. Fox Sports South is my home RSN.
> 
> My MLB blackout rules have changed a lot (and for the worse)
> 
> Directv provider.


Just wait leww. This year the Atlanta Braves are going to be having 45 Telecasts on the new WPCH Peachtree TV channel based out of Atlanta. There are going to be alot of mad fans who live in Atlanta Braves territory who try to tune into a game and won't be able to see it because WPCH is only available in the Atlanta Area only. The Braves broadcast territory extends all the way west into Memphis. There's no way anyone living there will be able to see a Braves game. Our only hope is if MLB Changes the rule to where if you can't receive that game over the air from WPCH, they allow the other teams network to be shown in that area. I have been bracing for alot more blackouts this year and it's going to suck. I too live in Braves and Reds Territory so I've been watching this situation very closely. MLB Blackouts still are the absolute worst and need to be fixed.


----------



## leww37334 (Sep 19, 2005)

today 625 is blacking me out of today's cardinals/mets game. will continue to post as blackouts continue


watched game on mlbtv.com, PIP'ed 625 onto TV. game was shown in it's entirety on MLBTV.com, game came on 625 after about 3 innings.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

leww37334 said:


> today 625 is blacking me out of today's cardinals/mets game. will continue to post as blackouts continue


I'm watching the Mets vs Cardinals game in my office right now with no problem


----------



## leww37334 (Sep 19, 2005)

As of 3/5 I continue to be blacked out of Cardinals Spring Training Report on FSN Midwest ch 647, Directv. I have not been able to watch a single one of these programs yet this year, even though I could watch them last year. I have MLB EI, Super Fan and Sportspak.


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

Thankfully, no Cubs, Dodgers or Angels games have been blacked out for me in West TN.


----------



## asrabbit91 (Jan 27, 2008)

Yankees blacked out right now on Yes, rerun, not sure if the first was blacked out


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

asrabbit91 said:


> Yankees blacked out right now on Yes, rerun, not sure if the first was blacked out


No, I saw the game in the afternoon in Cleveland so I guess just the replay was blacked out.


----------



## flg8or (May 13, 2008)

Now it's gotten beyond ridiculous.

They've blacked out the REPLAY of a COLLEGE baseball game on CSN Mid-Atlantic (Florida and Alabama).

Please, whoever the monkeys are who are in charge of pushing the buttons...Alabama does NOT have a Major League Baseball team. 

It's just insane.


----------



## kbuente (Mar 25, 2007)

I would think it would be up to a local TV broadcaster whether or not they want to carry a game if the local RSN doesn't carry it.
The teams don't pay to have them televised, the TV networks pay the team and the MLB for the rights to carry a game.

Baseball fans in Chicago are fortunate that EVERY game is on either WGN, Comcast Sportsnet Chicago, CSN-Plus, WCIU, Fox or on ESPN.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

MLB Blackout rules need to be completely overhauled and now.


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

n3ntj said:


> MLB Blackout rules need to be completely overhauled and now.


Fox Saturday games and all other games on Saturday need to be included on MLB Extra Innings. I've been saying this for years now.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Msguy said:


> Fox Saturday games and all other games on Saturday need to be included on MLB Extra Innings. I've been saying this for years now.


I totally agree with you 100%. I've also been asking for this for quite a while too.


----------

